# 2000 Sentra dies when its warm weather



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I have a 2000 nissan sentra that dies when its warm outside. In very cold weather it runs great.

Its now getting back into the 50+ temp range and now it will kill at stoplights. When it does this sometimes it takes a minute to start again. I have to crank the engine a few times. It when starting sometimes it feels as though I have no power. Like the engine doesn't respond to the gas pedal. Then it will surge forward.

Last summer when it was very warm the car would lose all power. Couldn't get it over 3000 rpm until I would turn the car off then back on. it would then work like normal again.


I have replaced the mass airflow sensor, and plugs.

PLEASE if anyone have any ideas I would love to hear them.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all, tell us what engine is in the car. The first thing you should do is get an ECU code readout with a scan tool. The codes would be in the form of P0000 as an example. You may have one or more codes set that could help in the diagnosis of your problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In addition, I would be looking at the IACV.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Perhaps take a look at the EGR, too. Can you retain power/keep it from dying if you accelerate REALLY REALLY gradually?


----------

